# which winch??



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

I am the jib trimmer on a J105. Just wondering which winch do you mostly use to trim your headsails?? the winches on the combing or the winches on the cabintop?? I have seen the pros use both at different times?? 
It seems that when I am trimming from the cabintop trimming seems tougher (strength wise)but I am in better position to handle all my jobs on the boat and I am balanced on the centerline. When I trim from the side, I can see the headsail better, trimming seems easier (strength wise) but I''m uncomfortable, almost laying down on the low side of the boat, which makes it harder to get across to the opposite side for tacking. Any thoughts as my season is about to begin??


----------



## Silmaril (Feb 22, 2003)

The main trimming winches are usually set up in pairs, one called the "Primaries" one called the "Secondaries"

The "Primaries" are usually the larger set, near the cockpit. They have the most leaverage, or lower gearing, allowing you to handle greater loads with ease.

The "Secondaries" are usually smaller, with less leverage, higher gearing, and faster spinning. They can be placed just about anywhere, as ling as you can get a fair lead to your blocks.

On the J-105, the "Secondaries" are on the cabintop, the "Primaries" are on the cockpit coming.

As you noticed, you have a better view of the headsail, trimming from the leward "Primary" when going to weather. You will also be able to make finer adjustments and be in a better position to "Work the slot" from there.

When you pop the "chute, you will probably find that you are better off cross sheeting to the weather Primary, a better view of the sail from the "High Side".

In every situation, and for every crew, there is always some compromise that might need to be made. You should work with the rest of the crew to find out what works best for the team and the boat as a whole. You may find that a little sacrifice in your comfort trimming the jib might make the boat a little faster.

Good luck and "Go Fast!"


----------



## 39512 (Mar 30, 2004)

Randy Borges wrote a good article on cross sheeting (using the high side winch) for Sailing World. There is a definite technique.
The article is probably in the archives.

I have trimmed jib on the J105(PHENIX)and have always used the combing winch. We played around with cross sheeting but could never get through the tacks quite as fast as the more traditional way. Generally, the jib trimmer releases,tails and trims the one design jib solo, the genoas usually require someone to release and someone to tail. The tailer often does not come back to the cockpit, but tails forward of the companionway as they cross the boat. This also works in heavy air for the one design jib.

Another factor in deciding which technique to practice and use would be your weight. I am on the light side, around 150lbs. A heavier person low could certainly have a negative affect on performance.


----------

